# Shut down at the mullet hole



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Our Florida Governor issued an E. O. yesterday that appears to me to shut down more than one boat at a mullet hole. Boats line up a few feet apart along the bank. I heard him yesterday explaining this and understood he was focused on places like Crab Island, but this is not what I'm reading in the FWC Executive Order.

Does anyone understand this differently than me?

This is getting really crazy.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

When you shut down mullet fishing, that is getting out of control.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I would say you're correct. 
This statement is direct Quote from FWC, *"all recreational boats must be at least 50 feet apart"* 

** Executive Order 20-09 has been enacted to reflect direction from Governor DeSantis, the Florida Department of Health and the CDC. Effective immediately, all recreational boats must be at least 50 feet apart. Each recreational vessel must not have more than 10 people on board.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I heard the Governor's daily review yesterday and he was focused on places like Crab Island, as I understood what he said. However, FWC issued their own order establishing the 50 foot rule. Yes, this is getting out of control.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

There is an 'intent' for every rule or law. They can't describe every situation to a T. Mullet fishing doesn't make the 'intent' of these rules....I'd be fishing away and let some fool of a FWC officer tell me I had to leave. Most of these FWC folks understand the intent.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Mullet fishermen have nothing to worry about. 
Even the corona virus has standards! 

(JK hope you catch a bunch.)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

olegator said:


> There is an 'intent' for every rule or law. They can't describe every situation to a T. Mullet fishing doesn't make the 'intent' of these rules....I'd be fishing away and let some fool of a FWC officer tell me I had to leave. Most of these FWC folks understand the intent.


Good point.........


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

olegator said:


> There is an 'intent' for every rule or law. They can't describe every situation to a T. Mullet fishing doesn't make the 'intent' of these rules....I'd be fishing away and let some fool of a FWC officer tell me I had to leave. Most of these FWC folks understand the intent.


That's why it's a "Blanket" Order. Covers everything that's not specifically printed. 
But 50' is 50' regardless of how you want to circumvent it. 
Even forrest gump grasped, "Stupid is Stupid does". 
If people don't start following this order, he may start suspending boat registrations and fishing license for violating the order. 
I'd just be the 1st person on the mullet hole, or start baiting me a private hole somewhere else. 
But you guys do what you want. Keep passing the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

If FWC comes up on me, I'm going to command him to stay 50 feet away, per the governor's orders. I'm dead serious, I don't know where he's been, who he's been around, and no, he is definitely not getting on my boat.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Mullet fishermen have nothing to worry about.
> Even the corona virus has standards!
> 
> (JK hope you catch a bunch.)


Hey, dammit...I resemble that remark...I mean resent.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

50 ft fer boats but at the boat launch I can get at least 6 ft from ya....hmmmm yeah that makes sense!!!


----------

